# Amh good or bad????



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi just wondering if anyone could help??I'm hoping to egg share.i am 33 years old and I've got my amh result today and its 30??they just said the next stage was bloods,so does that mean my amh was OK or normal or good Xxx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Madison Iris  

I have AMH 18 at age 30 which is about average so AMH 30 is great!!  I've read that some clinics will only approve for egg share if AMH is over 15 but with 30 you have absolutely nothing to worry about from that side of things!


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Morning .... I have a AMH of 30 and I'm 34 .... been matched for egg sharing and now starting the scary process!!! Ekkkk 

Good luck


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi thank you both!!how long did it take to go through all the bloods and everything to starting your treatment ?xx


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi - I had my 1st consult on Feb 23 2013 and was matched last week!!! The longest wait I had was for the genetic bloods which took about 28 days ... I'm an impatient bugger so it felt like forever!

I'm on the long protocol and due to start taking the pill roughly 23 May ..... excited, scared, nervous all at the same time!! 

How far along are you in the process?


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Ladies - We confirmed that we wished to go ahead with egg sharing on 18 Feb.  We had the Implications Counselling the week after and then nothing seemed to happen!  After chasing, my bloods were taken on 19 March - this was all the genetics and AMH - and results were back 4 weeks later.  We're now waiting on me being matched to recipient but that feels like it's taking forever!


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi only yesterday had my amh back,got to go for bloods next Friday but I'm having them done with the doctor .I'm the same I'm so inpatient .if someone said to me a date or month treatment was going to start i would be OK it's just not knowing lol.i have been through ivf before but I have forgotten how long things take.i am very lucky to have a little girl.would love more children but I'm so lucky the ivf worked with her.1 st time it didn't work and second time our dreams came true.just hope we can have one more not just for us but for her to have a brother or sister xxxhope it works for you both xxxx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

That's good that you're able to get the bloods done at the doctor.  Everything we've had done is at the ACU which is an hours drive from where we live!  And I agree, the not knowing doesn't help with the impatience!  

Fantastic that you have been successful before.  How old is your wee girl?  Hoping that you can get the little brother or sister for her that you want


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi she's only 14 months,we was going to wait before trying again but I'm 33 now and we are egg sharing .have you got a date to start your treatment ? Xx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a nice age gap to have between them though  

No date, I'm waiting to be matched with recipient so nothing happening until that's done.  Then hopefully it will be all systems go!


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh it shouldn't be long now give them a ring xxx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

I got in touch yesterday and...I've been matched!!  I will be on the long protocol - just waiting on my pack arriving from the clinic but now we're getting somewhere...why do I suddenly feel sick with nerves?


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*MadisonIris* - which clinic are you at? As others have already said, your AMH is great. Should be no issue getting lots of eggs for you! In terms of timescales, I had my full-on consultation on the 21st of March (had a scan, met with the doctor, had counselling, gave a load of blood for all the tests) and you can see from my signature how quickly things happened for me. The longest part was waiting for the results of the genetic tests, which took just under 4 weeks (felt like 100 years!). I was matched in under two days and am starting stimms next Friday!

Good luck.


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh good luck to you both !!!hope u both have bfp'sxx I live in wales and I'm going to try crgw.i was with lwc and they where great but it's more expensive and I've heard how good crgw is.what clinics are u both with?xxxx


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm with the LWC in Cardiff which is a three/four hour drive away from me .... but they have been amazing ... just waiting for AF to start so I can start the pill to  be in sync with receiptant ..... hoping it should be here on 23rd May!!!


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

They are great I was with them with two of my ivfs and the second time it worked.i was going to go back with them but I live so close to crgw and it would be easier with the baby,hope it works for you xxx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you - we're at Ninewells in Dundee.  Really helpful & friendly unit.

dickinson34 - 3-4 hour drive, wow I find the hour we have a challenge!


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

LoL ..... the drive can be a killer but it just felt right there .... always a nice day out at least!


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm with the Lister Clinic in Chelsea. Very impressed so far.


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just wanted to ask ... What is the nasal sniffing like .... not worried about injecting but not keen on anything to do with sniffing .... have a nose thing ... I hate them ...LoL


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Dickinson* - I've only been doing it for a day but have found it fine. I'm on buserelin, one spray up each nostril three times a day. Not really sure why it's described as 'sniffing' - my bottle has a pump spray, so there's vey little actual sniffing required!


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Good morning ... how's the sniffing going?


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Day 4 and still totally fine! I start menopur injections on Friday but keep doing the nasal spray throughout unless instructed otherwise.


----------

